# Jack-bench



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone build and use one of these yet? I would like to hear your opinion if you have. I am looking to build a new bench as was intrigued by this design.

http://www.jack-bench.com


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a beautiful bench. It looks like a lot of work and it will be heavy when completed. It would be very satisfying to have built one and if you need a bench and have the time, you might want to make yourself one.

I think it is a neat concept but personally, I would not be adjusting my workbench height so I would not consider it. I do like the vises on it! I'd surely use them…........Jim


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Check this adjustable height bench.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108139


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice. I like the fact that that bench has storage options as apposed to the backbench design Chris.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I designed the Jack Bench, thanks for posting the question. I am really happy with mine and I would be glad to answer any questions about the bench.

There are lots of cool benches out there!

I really wanted to be able to adjust the height on mine mostly for ergonomics. My old bench was too low for detail work like carving or marquetry and I would often get a backache from bending over the bench.

But, a really tall bench is not good for other work. Also, a very low bench is nice for assembly work. So, I decided to build an Adjustable Height Workbench










*
When I designed the Jack Bench there were a few things that I would not compromise on. *

1 - It had to be a real woodworking workbench with dog holes, vises, and lots of versatility.
2 - It had to have at least one foot of height adjustment
3 - It had to be EASY to operate!! *I use a cordless drill to adjust the height.*
4 - It had to be EASY to move around so *I incorporated a mobile base right into the bench design*.

*I have a few YouTube videos that show how it works.* 
This video shows a Jack Bench that was built by a friend of mine: Workbench Design Video
*

These are benches that other people built from my bench plans. * 
There are many more examples on my website: Jack-Bench.com\Photos









*This guy installed a Ron Paulk bench top on to an adjustable height base from my plans.*



























*I like the patternmakers vise on this one.*









*This guy opted for a leg vise and a wagon vise.*


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Your wife will commandeer it as a kitchen table. It is too purty.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for responding Charlie. I love the design my only caveat is the lack of storage, due to the lift design I would assume. I have downsized to smaller shop, so I need to be aware of storage and space constraints.

lol - your right Elche - hey wait, how do you know my wife?!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have often thought about using my old motorcycle lift table as a workbench. One bad thing about that is because of the mechanism underneath, there is absolutely no place for storage. I could see where an adjustable benchtop could be nice tho.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

My shop is in the basement and I understand the importance of storage space!

With the jack to adjust the bench height and the one for the mobile base storage is limited. I purposely left the area below the bench top open and you could fit a shelf or a few drawers in there, but there is not enough room to store bulky items like routers. The best view of that space is in the second photo in my previous posting.

In my case, the adjust-ability and the mobile base are worth the trade off.

All the best!
Charlie


----------



## scott0317 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Charlie, in response to this taking a long time to build, do you have a rough idea of the hours needed for completion. Obviously it will vary, just a very rough idea.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

HI Scott,

I think the most work is in building the top, which would be the same regardless of the adjustable base.

A really nice workbench is typically a big project and adding the adjustable base does take a bit longer, but it adds so much to the end product that it is way worth it (IMHO!) I am just guessing, *really guessing*, but I would say an average woodworker would take around 100 hours to build the whole thing. One guy said his took about 80 hours, but most people just don't keep track of how many hours their projects take (me included!)

I guess it all depends on how efficiently you work. I think the plans are a big help because there are step by step instructions, everything is all drawn out, and there is no guessing on how to proceed.

The base is made up of is a series of torsion boxes. All together building these torsion boxes requires 3 sheets of plywood and some hardwood filler pieces.

Probably the best way to save time would be to buy a pre-made top from someplace like Grizzly or Woodcraft.

I hope this helps. Let me know if you would like any more information.

Thanks!
Charlie


----------

